# newbie



## Adam D (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey guys just joined up so thought id say hi, Have to confess i dont own a tt yet but im looking at changing my mk4 golf for a mk1 tt and hope you guys can give some info on things to look out for when looking at cars 

Cheers

Adam


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum ,I made the very same move many years ago


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

And you have never looked back Andrew 

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcomw once you get your TT you will be wanitig to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum mate!!!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

good luck in the hunt for one, as it's part of the fun


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Adam D (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome folks 

Finding it really hard at the moment to put the golf up for sale at the moment as ive put a lot of time and money into it over the last 4yrs :? . Considering hanging off buying the tt till later on in the year and possibly having that and the golf


----------



## slovoflud (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey guys! thought it's not worth starting a new thread, but I've jus joined up as well and wanted to say Hi 

I've sold my A3 couple of days ago and getting a TT MK1 tomorow  CAN'T WAIT!!! Childhood dreams continue to come true!! )


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey adam good to see you over here, saw on svag you had moved on from the golf, must say it is a lovely car both of them are. Looking forward to see what tricks you have up your sleeve for the TTitty thou cant wait 

Anyhoo welcome again


----------

